# Dumb question, but....



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought a graco 390 off a guy and I would like to know where the wet cup is so that I can apply TSL? I'm looking above the displacement rod but I don't see any 'cup'.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Just a few drops on the piston rod, until it overflows while pumping.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Bender.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

READY TO ROLL said:


> I bought a graco 390 off a guy and I would like to know where the wet cup is so that I can apply TSL? I'm looking above the displacement rod but I don't see any 'cup'.


Ready To RoLL to Ready To Spray!


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

:whistling2:


mudbone said:


> Ready To RoLL to Ready To Spray!


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Is "pump saver" best to put in the pump after cleaning up or would mineral spirits be better.


----------

